# Freezes at log in after boot up!



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

hello i am running a msi board 760 gma-p34 gpu gtx 1050 ti cpu amd fx 8350 the cpu is brand new and this problem started after i installed it i will cut my pc on and it boots everything ok and loads up shows me the lock screen and as soon as the mouse loads in it freezes and my key board lights and mouse lights cut off and it goes to a black screeen where it is un responsive not even holdiing the power off or hitting reset dose anything i have a switch in the back i hit and it shuts it off and i cut it back on and it loads up and everything is fine temps stable i can play all my games like nothing but its really annoying please help a brother out


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like a bad board. Try to do a CMOS Reset and install the newest firmware for the board as well.


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

its a new pc olny had all of it for less than month but the problem didnt occur till i put a new cpu in
and im not it sure i know how todo that


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

will i need to reinstall windows


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

a new cpu on a new computer, that's a first for me, then again I am not a big gamer. Re-check the installation of your cpu, is it sitting properly? Did you get the right cpu for your motherboard? And as *metallica5456 stated, *you now might have to update your firmware.*https://forums.techguy.org/members/metallica5456.777189/*


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Correct. If that's the case

A. MAKE SURE NEW CPU IS 100% COMPATIBLE, by checking the manufacturer's webpage support tab.

B. If it IS COMPATIBLE you almost ALWAYS need to install new firmware to make it compatible, which needs to be installed WHILE USING THE OLD CPU.

So you either installed a CPU that is NOT compatible,
bent/damaged pins/socket when installing/removing the cpus,
or you need to install new firmware to make new cpu compatible.


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

but it works everything works after the reset it comes on like normal and works like a charm


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

i went from fx 4300 to the fx 8350


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What firmware version are you running now?


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

american megatrends inc v25.1 (4/20/2015)


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its either a P.O or P.1 BIOS version. Those are the only 2 available for your board. Make sure you have the correct board info listed including Revision verison


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

how can i find that info


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Upon starting the machine start tapping either F2 or DEL and that should get you into the SETUP for your board. It may have a different key binding that is normally listed upon starting the machine. You can then go to a information or details screen normally and see the information there


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

when i goto system info thats what it says my bios version is


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Then this:

msi board 760 gma-p34

isn't the right board you are using.

Can you provide a pic of the board? or a screenshot of the sys info screen?


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

thats my board i promise i dont know how to screen shot how can i update


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

try to install this if you can et the pc booted.

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/7641vP1.zip


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

im on the pc it works fine asfter the second boot every time 100% of the time its really werid and annoying im downloading it rn


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

also would like to say thank you for giving me your time brother


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

No problem. I hope I can help ya


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

i downloaded that what do i do with it its zipped


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

i opened the file and it had v25.1 and thats what i have it upto date


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Version 10.0.14393 Build 14393
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name DESKTOP-PG9DBFE
System Manufacturer MSI
System Model MS-7641
System Type x64-based PC
System SKU To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Processor AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor, 4000 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. V25.1, 4/20/2015
SMBIOS Version 2.6
Embedded Controller Version 255.255
BIOS Mode Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer MSI
BaseBoard Model Not Available
BaseBoard Name Base Board
Platform Role Desktop
Secure Boot State Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory C:\windows
System Directory C:\windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "10.0.14393.206"
User Name DESKTOP-PG9DBFE\tconn
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
Total Physical Memory 16.0 GB
Available Physical Memory 12.6 GB
Total Virtual Memory 18.4 GB
Available Virtual Memory 14.9 GB
Page File Space 2.38 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection Yes


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well sadly I'm out of ideas at this point. Sorry...best of luck


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

lol thanks brother one last add i also didnt have any updates goin from the amd fx 4300 to the amd fx 8350 just put it in and good togo


----------



## TyTheHuman (Mar 25, 2017)

also i found this driver tool thing online it cost but it says im missing drivers is it worth a shot or scam ?
i also have free tech support with my pc but they are closed ill call tommorow ill post my fix here if i get one


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

DONT EVER USE A "DRIVER FINDER" program ...they DONT work and scam yea. In fact I have seen people download them and get viruses in return.

There ARE a FEW LEGITIMATE driver programs out there, BUT the BEST PLACE is to get them from the manufacturers site.


----------

